# 24 inch to 16 inch Centers



## dsearles (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm about to frame a ceiling/attic floor inside a room with a catherdal ceiling which has 2x6 studs on 24 inch centers with a double plate which runs 9 feet up the wall parallel to the floor on which the joists will sit. I need to use 2x10 joists on 16 inch centers due to the length of the span.

If the spacings were the same, I would simply rest the joists on the plate next to the studs and nail the joist to both the stud and plate. But is there an accepted method for dealing with this difference in spacing from an attachment perspective?

I was thinking of toe-nailing the joists at the proper location along the plates and then using 2x10 blocking between the joists and the adjacent studs/joists.

Does this sound like the best way to do it AND will it meet code?

Thanks!


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

ummmmm, you need to check you local municipality's code.  it varies greatly by region.


----------

